# Que hacer con un proyector de diapositivas



## araamis (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenas comunidad , me encontre con este aparato viejo (proyector de diapositivas) y queria saber que se podira llegar a hacer !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2015)

Puedes aprovechar: lámpara con su zócalo, transformador, colimador (lente), reflector y ventilador 

Mira por aquí que hay muchas ideas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## dearlana (Abr 24, 2015)

araamis dijo:


> Buenas comunidad , me encontre con este aparato viejo (proyector de diapositivas) y queria saber que se podira llegar a hacer !!!



--------------------------------------

Detrás de la lámpara suele haber una lupa de campeonato. De las más exageradas que he visto. Es una lupa gorda y pesada  con forma ovalada.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 24, 2015)

No veo el proyector pero hay quienes le ponen una pantalla lcd y lo convierten en proyector de video. Debe haber videotutoriales en youtube.


----------

